# Muslim girl name needed



## 30Poppy

Hi

I'm looking for girls name that are muslim/islamic etc but also western sounding (and easy to pronounce) and have found 3 possibilities but not sure they would be allowed - as seem to have read conflicting things on them. They are: 

Ariana - meaning vivacious or full of life
Lilia - meaning night or purity
Alana - beautiful

Can anyone help?


----------



## JJKCB

Alayna - Princess (Iranian) Upon (Arabic) Light (From the Greek word Helena)
Alesha - Protected by god
Aliyah - Exalted, noble
Amani &#8211; Wishes, aspirations
Amara - Eternal beauty, urgent news
Amelia - Trustworthy, beautiful
Ana - Prestige, self respect
Ariana - Full of life
Ayla - Halo around the moon
Dina &#8211; Love
Hana &#8211; Bliss, felicity
Hannah &#8211; Affection
Iman / Imaani &#8211; Faith, Belief
Jasmine &#8211; Flower
Jennah &#8211; Heaven / Paradise
Kamilah &#8211; Perfect, Complete
Laila / Layla / Leyla&#8211; Night, Dark beauty
Maira / Myra - Moon
Malaika - Angel
Maya - Princess
Misha &#8211; Beautiful, Pretty
Mona &#8211; Wish, Desire
Nadia - Hope
Rihanna &#8211; aromatic, sweet basil
Selina &#8211; Moon, salty
Tamara &#8211; Date Tree
Tara - Star
Zara &#8211; Beautiful Flower

my middle name is Zara and its also my best friends name, my other best friends name is Tara so can be used western but it is in fact Muslim names


----------



## onetwothreebp

Zara!


----------



## Kismamma20

I work In a nursery and some Muslim names I've come across are (not sure of the meanings(
Sofia
Zara
Alayna
Zoya
Samina
Eliza
Aysha
Aaliyah
Sobia
Sumaya
Alisha
Hannah


----------



## lauren1991

My friends called Ayisha I love it. She's not Muslim but her mum loved the name.


----------



## MariposaTam

I love Lilia and Zara, from the list of suggestions :) other faves are Amara and Amani.


----------



## MrsPoodle

I really like Amina and Anisa. And Soraya.


----------



## LoraLoo

My friends daughter is called Safiyah which i think is lovely x


----------



## liz0012

30Poppy said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for girls name that are muslim/islamic etc but also western sounding (and easy to pronounce) and have found 3 possibilities but not sure they would be allowed - as seem to have read conflicting things on them. They are:
> 
> Ariana - meaning vivacious or full of life
> Lilia - meaning night or purity
> Alana - beautiful
> 
> Can anyone help?

my hasband is muslim and if we have a girl her name will be Laila Elizabeth, but we are stuck on what arabic boy name is pick!


----------



## alibaba24

My name Is Alana and I Always thought It was Gaelic?! I really like Ariana from your list x


----------



## MrsPoodle

Ooh yeah I knew a Saffiyah and we called her Saffi for short.


----------



## Lucy139

Some I can think of...

Yasmin
Jasmine
Arlia (R-Leah)
Zarah 
Sapphire


----------



## 30Poppy

Thx for all your suggestions. Dh unfortunately doesn't like ariana so still looking for a name. have also seen jenna and lana which i quite like. keep reading conflicting things about names that can be used or spellings/meaning. why does it have to be so hard. i just want to pick a name i like and not have all these stipulations! argh!


----------



## liz0012

30Poppy said:


> Thx for all your suggestions. Dh unfortunately doesn't like ariana so still looking for a name. have also seen jenna and lana which i quite like. keep reading conflicting things about names that can be used or spellings/meaning. why does it have to be so hard. i just want to pick a name i like and not have all these stipulations! argh!

I feel your pain! We have troubles with it too since my hubby's Muslim. If this is a boy, I don't know what we are going to do cuz it's even harder!!


----------



## 30Poppy

I feel your pain! We have troubles with it too since my hubby's Muslim. If this is a boy, I don't know what we are going to do cuz it's even harder!![/QUOTE]

i agree! the only boys names we liked were zaki and haris. Adam is also good but nephew is called that and very common in dh family too!

are u going for purely Arabic name only as i keep reading things like it doesn't have to be Arabic just have to be a good meaning but not sure how correct that is or whether in laws would accept that!


----------



## liz0012

We want an Arabic name that sounds American. I brought that up to my hubby cuz I don't think it's fair not to have his culture ignored. I like Zander for a boy n Laila for sure for a girl.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I work with a girl called Shahina x


----------



## Starmie

I love Alana :D


----------



## Annie77

Ayisha
Lila
Jaya


----------



## OmarsMum

Jana
Lana
Lara
Nora 
Tala
Zeina 
Meera/ Mira
Talia / talya 
Mona
Dana
Sofia/ Safiya 
Lamar 
Lulya /loolya 
Leen

My friends/cousins daughters names: (none of the names are Arabic although they're all Muslim Arabs :rofl: )
Julia 
Nancy
Joane
Lianna
Celine
Celina
Isil
Tia & Latyne (twins)


----------

